

Lame Venture Capital Firm Made Its Companies Make This Lame Video - justinchen
http://gizmodo.com/5869837/lame-venture-capital-firm-made-its-companies-make-this-lame-video

======
benologist
Lame gadget blog discovers HN has mountains of traffic up for grabs, commences
writing content for it.

